
The Case for Free Community College - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/01/rahm-emanuel-case-free-community-college/579319/
======
bitlax
"Today, however, as associate’s degrees have replaced high-school diplomas as
the indispensable ticket into the middle class..."

